# better late then never 2-22-08 vid



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Heres little vid my brother thrown together from Friday night he needed to cut it a bit shorter the cab shots didn't turn out soo well . enjoy -mike

http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v175/keystonecrawler94/snow%202-22-08/2-22-08.flv


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice video!!


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

I've been a little curious as to where you're from Mike. But, it's apparent from the vid that you're more north east than I am, lol. You got more on the ground than I did......

Gotta love those diesels......just chuggin' along like it's nothin'.


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice Vid.. Awesome music.. I actually walked out to AC/DC Thunderstruck at my wedding reception.. Good job...:salute:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sealer i'm north or scranton just above clarks summit area . thanks for the comment guys


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*HEY MIKE GLAD TO SEE YA FINALLY OUT GETIIN SOME PLOWING IN DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT I ALMOST FORGOT WHAT ITS LIKE *


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice vids mike and i love the music!


----------

